# Cutting high impact drywall



## Pennhed52 (Jul 13, 2016)

I hang alot of this on Ft Sill and Sheppard Air Force Base, especially in barracks. I found if you score the sheet and snap it over, I run my router down it cutting the mesh rather than knifing it also it takes off the dog knots. My keyhole saw never touches that impact board. I do the same thing on shaft liner board and never break out a rasp. Anyone else do the same thing


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I do with concrete board and that plastic stuff can't remember what it is called . But I have this crazy bit looks like a midevil weapon lol I'll dig it up and take a pic . Scoring first does help guide the rougher for sure.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm retired now and just put this in the garbage the other day because all the old 9 volt batteries are trash. I used this for durarock and shaftliner. Takes a little bit more time but creates a very clean and straight cut. I've also used Skilsaws set to 1/4" for durarock which is ultimately the fastest way.


----------

